# Whole section of one of my transfers will not stick!



## AlexaG (Mar 19, 2010)

Heat pressed a transfer on a shirt and a whole section of the transfer will not stick to the shirt..ive tried moving it around then re-pressing. Ive raised the temp and i bought a laser heat gun to tell me the temp on the shirt!! what else is there i can do!! PLEASE HELP


----------



## born 2 shop (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi, I know your frustration, I've been there!!! Are you pre pressing for 9 sec.? What are you pressing?? purchased heat transfer ink jet printed or rhinestone? Check your plate. Place a dollar bill and press and lock down. If you can pull the bill out your not getting an even press. Repeat on all sides of your press. If thats not it could be (which happened to me) your heating element going out, or not heating evenly. I purchase alot of transfers from pro-world and they are very helpful with problem solving.
I hope this helps  Good luck
Jill


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Sounds like not enough pressure.
What paper?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

AlexaG said:


> Heat pressed a transfer on a shirt and a whole section of the transfer will not stick to the shirt..ive tried moving it around then re-pressing. Ive raised the temp and i bought a laser heat gun to tell me the temp on the shirt!! what else is there i can do!! PLEASE HELP


You need to point the heat gun at the upper platen to accurately measure the temperature. I would make note of what the machine is set at, then take readings in all corners, ranging from close to the edge to further in, and then finally right in the middle.

I would be concerned if the readings were off more then 10 degrees in any area from what the machine is set at. Even then, you will want to compensate for the 10 degree difference by upping your setting by 10 degrees if doing transfers.


----------



## AlexaG (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes Im pre-pressing my shirts and my pressure is on high. And I'm not sure what kind of paper it is...there transfers from proworld...someone told me to look on the back of the transfer for the type but when i looked i didnt see anything......


----------



## Ib4E (Aug 21, 2008)

depending on your eat press, you may have a broken heater wire. many heaters are wired so that they have two internal coils, allowing them to be wired for 120 or 240volts. If a wire is broken, only half of the element is getting full heat and the other side is just transferred heat.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

AlexaG said:


> Yes Im pre-pressing my shirts and my pressure is on high. And I'm not sure what kind of paper it is...there transfers from proworld...someone told me to look on the back of the transfer for the type but when i looked i didnt see anything......


Please call us so we can try and help you. 800-678-8289.


----------



## born 2 shop (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi, I hope you found an answer for your problem. If so let me know. I also purchase many transfers from pro-world, and have come accross 2 designs that just don't work!!! I have no problems with all the other transfers I have. One is a solid white skull with wings, the other is a white skull with crossbones that says "drop dead". Both made by the same manufacture. I have ruined many onsies trying everything recomended by pro-world with two different heat presses, and the same results. I have come to the conclusion that the transfer itself is defective.
Good luck


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Jill. Have you contacted us? If not, please call me direct, 856-406-1020 ext 105. Ed


----------



## Dad (Nov 18, 2006)

So far I have not tried ProWorld but almost all transfers have there expectations of temp-time-and pressure. My last transfers from the company I ordered them from had a total different time and temp from earlier ones I had used.

I went back to their website looked up the print info and yes I was all wrong. I was pressing at 20 [email protected] degrees. They called for 8 [email protected] degrees. Yep problem solved. 

My advice is to contact proworld -it looks like they have a really great support staff on here.

dad

Oh yes--mine was peeling off just like yours. Also It says to hot peel but I found if I give them about 5 to 6 second to cool down tyhe work even better.


----------



## hawghugger (Feb 24, 2010)

born 2 shop said:


> Hi, I hope you found an answer for your problem. If so let me know.
> 
> We did! We backed a little off of the pressure. It was jumping around so much when we lifted the press that I think that maybe that was what was causing it to lift in the corners. I came to this conclusion because it was random corners. Not always the same one and I read a post in the forum that addressed this.
> 
> ...


----------

